# Had some fun in the Gym



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm the one in pink trousers :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

TTotal said:


> I'm the one in pink trousers :lol:


Its a good one....but an old one.

I think its been posted here at least three times...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You obviously spend more time looking at rubbish than me Paddy :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

TTotal said:


> You obviously spend more time looking at rubbish than me Paddy :lol:


 :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You been across to Limerick?


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

TTotal said:


> You been across to Limerick?


I have indeed, I lived there for a year.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have some friends in Dromineer close to Nenagh!
Terrificly nice folk the locals.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

New one on me............... just hope Dani does not see it :?


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Have some friends in Dromineer close to Nenagh!
> Terrificly nice folk the locals.


Cracking part of the country. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> New one on me............... just hope Dani does not see it :?


Why :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > New one on me............... just hope Dani does not see it :?
> ...


She has been sorting my back problem out and personal training once a week for a couple of years now. She already comes up with the crazest ideas to break the monotiny without seeing this.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> New one on me............... just hope Dani does not see it :?


She tried to but it doesn't work. So, what am I missing :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > New one on me............... just hope Dani does not see it :?
> ...


It was a video showing a personal trainer feeding peeled grapes to thier clients as they wipe them down with aromatic sweat towels :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Irish Sancho said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the one in pink trousers :lol:
> ...


No surprise there then given his recent actions of repeat posting. I tell you, *TTotal has finally lost the plot!*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You're wrong again Kneel, found it yesterday afternoon...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> You're wrong again Kneel, found it yesterday afternoon...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > You're wrong again Kneel, found it yesterday afternoon...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO! :lol:

Good one Joan. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its FFFFFFFFffriday after all mate [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Like that makes a difference where you're concerned!! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now now, we are not all in high powered jobs earning millions for our employers...
You may be at the sharp end but blunt is fxxxing good enough for me :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I always knew that you were a James Blunt though! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:roll: wonder what else rhymes with that eh? :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Not Doodah that's for sure!! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


You are so lucky that I am more civilised :lol: 
3 x 12 squats with 60kg barbelle please. NOW!!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I prefer stretches anyway............ :!:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Off you go. I will instruct you on the correct technique of Hamstring stretches on Wednesday :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I prefer to stretch my imagination :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Being flexible is always good :roll:


----------

